# (H)SM(W)Lots



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Have SM in Termie armor w Power AXE looking for Necron destroyers,Empire knights,Ogre Bulls,Brett Knights,Empire Outriders,Empire current book,or Brett Current book.
Make offer


----------

